
Nice review of real estate ico - Young_God
http://www.smarticoinvestor.com/real-real-estate-asset-ledger-ico-good-bad-ugly-real-estate-icos-pt-1/
======
omegant
Till recently there were few options to really be able to use bitcoins and
Ethereum for transactions.

But it seems they are finally starting to connect with the real economy.

Real state fractional investment through block chain sounds quite an
interesting proposition, specially for Ethe owners wanting to cash out some of
the earning of last months.

